# Castaic, CA - A4303642, Male, 1 Yr. Old, Impounded on 07/19



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Located at L.A. County's Castaic Shelter:
_31044 N. Charlie Canyon Rd._
_Castaic, CA 91384_
_(661) 257-3191 or_
_(818) 367-8065_
Hours:
_Monday – Thursday: 12:00 PM – 7:00 PM_
_Friday, Saturday, and Sunday: 10:00 AM – 5:00 PM_
_Closed Holidays_

He's just a youngster and has a very short time left:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

For more information on this dog and adoption information see this site: Department of Animal Care & Control


----------

